# Chances of getting published by BL



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I think this would be the appropriate place for this thread.

Anyways I am writting a novel and originaly it was set in the 40k universe but then i changed it to my own setting because i felt like i had more room and creativity to write in my own universe and not write in one where the rules and laws are preset. But latley everytime i try and write i still imagine the characters as SM or CSM and all that good stuff. So I wanted to know just how likely are you to get published by the BL? Should I try andwrite for the BL or try and get published by my own works? I have always wanted to be a writter and dont want to waste my time and effort.

thanks


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

There are submission windows open every year. Check the sticky thread up top of this section. 

I`m not sure how long they run, but if you ask Ploss or check their website you should be able to find out.


EDIT: Here. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Getting-Started/FAQ-Working-For-Black-Library.html#guidelines


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

As I understand it, any story featuring GW names/places has to be published by BL. I believe there is a submission part on there website where you can submit a few chapters to let them see what your about. At least they have a way of submitting easily. Most publishers wont even give you a look in without previous publishing experience. 
If what you wrote isnt accepted by BL, and you genuinely believe it is something the masses will want to read, then you can always run through it again, changing names places and reworking parts to remove the 40k based elements. A big job I know, but worth it in the long run if you genuinely believe you have a talent.
The trouble with Bl, as Im sure is the same for most franchises, is the sheer amount of mediocre fan fiction that they have to wade through on a regular basis. There is so much chaff out there, that it is hard to stand out.
From what I remember from the BL site about submissions, is basically, they want the synopsis first with a brief run throughof the book, before they even attempt to read it. So your idea had better stand out from the crowd from the get go. And not fall into an area that will further clog up the already contradictory fluff. The horus heresy being the example I think they gave.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Chances are...*

Chances are slim to none if your spelling, punctuation and grammar in your story is as badly presented as the question above and even then the competition is fierce!

There is a window of opportunity presented every year to submit portions of your work to the BL during witch time thousands of works are stormed upon the site for them to look at.

My thought on the subject is for you to present tons of works here for a while for us to dissect and tear apart so you can learn as much as we can teach. 

Be consistent and work hard to not get discouraged or lazy and never let pride blind you when someone is trying to help you. 

Soon your style and abilities will grow to greatness and then you will have at least a chance to go go further in seeking a career. 
I can't wait to see some of your work so post something soon.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Adrian is right. 

Before you pour your soul into something serious, have some practice runs on here first. You will find that the experience and help you receive will improve you immensely.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Are any of the members here, published BL authors?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. And yeah obviously when I would submit something to them I would make sure there were no grammar errors where as for ehre, i really dont care too much :grin:

Do you think if the story is good enough they will take something on a SM chapter of your creation? It states on the site that they discourage you from using already existing characters to help you from contradiciting already set things so if you created your own that should be fine, the only problem would be that that's probably what the majority of submissions are about.

I will post some stuff here eventually, but as for now I will have to reorganize my ideas to fit in a WH40K setting. The original story was set in 40K, then i removed the 40K style and changed it, now I want the 40K influence back but with the new changes. My mind is going to melt with all these changes lol


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Huh?*

I would make sure there were no grammar errors where as for ehre, i really dont care too much

The only way to get better is if you take everything you write, whether a simple letter or a profound thought or a long story or something as simple as an I love you to your lady seriously. Perfection in the little things will assure perfection in the large body of works you do. 

The fact that you "don't care while you are on this site about grammar issues" shows you are not anywhere ready for the next step. Care for the seemingly insignificant things and you will go far in the profession you say you desire.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wolfbane said:


> Are any of the members here, published BL authors?


I`ve never tried. It never really occurs to me when the time comes. :laugh: 

I`ll have to try harder to remember next time. :grin:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> I`ve never tried. It never really occurs to me when the time comes. :laugh:
> 
> I`ll have to try harder to remember next time. :grin:


aint we got A.D.B. lurkin around here?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> aint we got A.D.B. lurkin around here?


Yes. But he`s never been in this section as far as I`m aware.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, BL authors are encouraged not to read fanfiction so they don't--intentionally or inadvertently--steal or reproduce the ideas they've read. AD-B does indeed visit this website (on other sections of the site), among others, here under the username Bead.Blue.Clown, I believe, but has recently posted on his blog that he'll be cutting back engagement on the various fora he visits. Sarah Cawkwell, author of the forthcoming novels _The Gildar Rift_ and _Valkia the Bloody_ also hangs around and posts under the username Pyroriffic.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Adrian said:


> I would make sure there were no grammar errors where as for ehre, i really dont care too much
> 
> The only way to get better is if you take everything you write, whether a simple letter or a profound thought or a long story or something as simple as an I love you to your lady seriously. Perfection in the little things will assure perfection in the large body of works you do.
> 
> The fact that you "don't care while you are on this site about grammar issues" shows you are not anywhere ready for the next step. Care for the seemingly insignificant things and you will go far in the profession you say you desire.


Good point. While it may seem like I don't know how to spell at all or use grammar properly, when I actually do it seriously, I hardly ever mess up or make mistakes. But I suppose practice makes perfect so thanks for the advice and I will try and work on that.


----------

